# Finding driver Evals on Lyft Driver app



## Jtmoney55 (Mar 13, 2019)

Where do u find the evaluations on the lyft app


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What is this "Evaluation" you speak of?

Go to your driver dashboard. You might find an answer.


----------



## Jtmoney55 (Mar 13, 2019)

My evaluations on by passengers on my performance. Checked the dashboard nothing.. thank you ..


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Lyft sends a weekly summary email. I usually get mine on Friday afternoon.  So, check your inbox/spam.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Lyft sends a weekly email on Friday with general "feedback." It looks like this:


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Personally, I think the feedback is worthless. While I have received several 4 stars, I've never received any comments that indicate why I got less than five. I think that if a passenger reviews less than 5, then they should be required to provide a reason, otherwise, and for those that care enough, how can you improve if you don't know what is wrong?


----------



## Jtmoney55 (Mar 13, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> What is this "Evaluation" you speak of?
> 
> Go to your driver dashboard. You might find an answer.


Thank you


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Personally, I think the feedback is worthless. While I have received several 4 stars, I've never received any comments that indicate why I got less than five. I think that if a passenger reviews less than 5, then they should be required to provide a reason, otherwise, and for those that care enough, how can you improve if you don't know what is wrong?


They do occasionally add "feedback," although usually only to address serious "concerns"


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

1100+ rides, zero negative comments. Did get some nice compliments though I'd say the feedback Fozzie got is pretty good - something to be aware of in the future. I find myself sometimes muttering at the utter stupidity some drivers and people display. Thus far, any passengers paying attention were typically joining me in the "muttering"  Something I need to be more aware of though, as dealing with stupidity is part of the job and my passengers really should not have to deal with it or my commentary. In a previous existence, doing email/phone support, I would tend to cuss people and their stupidity profusely, although not during the contact, afterwards and sometimes in a closet.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> They do occasionally add "feedback," although usually only to address serious "concerns"
> View attachment 305060


Um, was this your report?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, was this your report?


Yeah, but I denied the crying part.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"That lying *****, I wasnt crying, I was laughing!"


----------

